# Flies in Crested gecko Tanks



## Hedorah99 (Feb 9, 2006)

Hello. I have been having a real problem with flies in my crested gecko tanks. I believe they are phorid flies. So far the just seem to die in the baby food mix I give them, but am worried about the numbers becoming too large. I know they breed in the moist substrate so i also fear changing out the tanks will not do much. Any advice on this?


----------



## KJE (Feb 9, 2006)

Are you sure they aren't fruit flies?  That would seem more logical since crested's eat fruit.  You might have to change out the substrate to help get rid of them.  You could also hang one of those sticky fly trap things above the enclosure.  Good luck, those are nasty little buggers.


----------



## Thoth (Feb 9, 2006)

I've heard the Gold Stick fly traps really effective because they use pheromone bait. How about using citrus oil, toxic to flies and various species of insects, I believe harmless to most vertebrates though I'm not 100% sure.  Or invest in a pitcher plants. 

They could possibly be fungus gnats also.


----------

